# La La Land! Excellent



## Mundano (Jan 8, 2017)

I just saw this film... excellent!

- music, excellent
- script, excellent
- actors, excellent
- photography, excellent
- history, excellent
- songs, songs, songs...

would really know the process of orchestration and composing for this movie...




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3783958/


----------



## Mundano (Jan 8, 2017)

Dance! Choreography!!!!!


----------



## Mundano (Jan 8, 2017)

Lyrics, lyrics, lyrics!!! awesome...


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 8, 2017)

Yup, favorite movie of the year for sure!


----------



## rainierjmartin (Jan 8, 2017)

Composer Justin Hurwitz hosted an AMA on Reddit recently describing his composition process, his inspirations, and which pianos he used on the score.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/5hxoct/i_am_justin_hurwitz_composer_of_la_la_land/

Also, engineer/mixer Nick Baxter and more speak here on the music production process.
https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/duplicates/5jeol1/we_are_some_of_the_key_creators_of_the_wondrous/


----------



## Mundano (Jan 8, 2017)

rainierjmartin said:


> Composer Justin Hurwitz hosted an AMA on Reddit recently describing his composition process, his inspirations, and which pianos he used on the score.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/5hxoct/i_am_justin_hurwitz_composer_of_la_la_land/
> 
> Also, engineer/mixer Nick Baxter and more speak here on music production process.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/duplicates/5jeol1/we_are_some_of_the_key_creators_of_the_wondrous/


thans a lot!


----------



## rainierjmartin (Jan 8, 2017)

This movie just broke the record for most Golden Globes won for a single film. Excited to watch it again a second time!


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2017)

have seen the movie for second time! mmmmm delightful!


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2017)

at the end within the waltz dance scene, the orchestration includes CHOIR... and it sounds marvelous !!! wow. Could one mockup this piece with some VIs? The beginning of this last scene in the observatory or planetary with woodwinds has a beautiful room. Does someone know where were this soundtrack recorded?


----------



## rainierjmartin (Jan 14, 2017)

Mundano said:


> at the end within the waltz dance scene, the orchestration includes CHOIR... and it sounds marvelous !!! wow. Could one mockup this piece with some VIs? The beginning of this last scene in the observatory or planetary with woodwinds has a beautiful room. Does someone know where were this soundtrack recorded?


It was recorded at the Sony Scoring Stage in LA where the CineSamples sample libraries were recorded. I haven't heard woodwinds be such a highlight of a score in a long time. It's so refreshing!

Also, this is only Justin Hurwitz's second major motion picture, first being Whiplash. His compositions are so amazing. He has such a bright future.


----------



## utopia (Jan 15, 2017)

I must be a complete minority but I actually didn't find the score to be all that great. Not bad either, worked with the movie quite well. But nothing really struck me in the melodies or orchestrations, nothing I'd find very catchy or original, nothing that would really impress me on a musical level. Just a good score, not much else to me. Good movie nonetheless and I had a great time watching it in the theatre.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 15, 2017)

I really loved City of Stars and Mia and
Sebastian's theme, they struck me as immediate classics. There were some moments in the film but something was definitly missing for me. The story felt a bit like a collage. 

Speaking of a surprise, I loved the songs Pharell William composed for Hidden Figures (Ex : No More Running).


----------



## boogaju (Jan 23, 2017)

great movie


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll wait for cable...when I'm in a hospital bed and I'm too drugged to find the remote to change it.


----------



## Mundano (Feb 27, 2017)

i knew it!!

*MUSIC (ORIGINAL SCORE)*
*WINNER*
*LA LA LAND*
Justin Hurwitz
*MUSIC (ORIGINAL SONG)*
*WINNER*
*CITY OF STARS*
from La La Land; Music by Justin Hurwitz; Lyric by Benj Pasek and Justin Paul


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 27, 2017)

I have not seen this movie because I fear another August Rush... you know, where the gifted kid writes brilliant music with no training, craft, experience, or hard work. Is it like that?


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 27, 2017)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I have not seen this movie because I fear another August Rush... you know, where the gifted kid writes brilliant music with no training, craft, experience, or hard work. Is it like that?


Exact opposite in basically every way.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks, @AlexRuger


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 30, 2017)

utopia said:


> I must be a complete minority but I actually didn't find the score to be all that great. Not bad either, worked with the movie quite well. But nothing really struck me in the melodies or orchestrations, nothing I'd find very catchy or original, nothing that would really impress me on a musical level. Just a good score, not much else to me. Good movie nonetheless and I had a great time watching it in the theatre.


I saw this movie yesterday here in Denmark. Liked all about the film BUT the music. So weird to watch a tribute to the musical as a genre, and listen to completely forgettable music. I have been a musical director for more than 30 years, mainly in musicals, and there are so many good shows.


----------

